# In The News



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

https://www.velocipedesalon.com/for...ctric-bicycle-fatalities-injuries-are-rising/


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Conclusion: poor physical condition + heavier bike + faster bike = more accidents.

That’s not really news, just common sense.


----------



## figofspee (Jul 19, 2018)

Good to hear that the over 65 crowd is out riding bicycles instead of driving a car. The old dog new tricks issue means that some are going to get injured or killed before they learn how to properly ride an ebike. 

Although anybody dying is unfortunate, it is always good to put the numbers into perspective. Motorists kill 1.25 million people every year and injure 35 million.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Seems to me that LBS's need to require some training on the proper handling of them at the time of sale.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

^^^ What? Like the car and motorcycle dealers do? Not.


----------



## howardv (Nov 11, 2016)

"Electric bicycles are typically two to three times the mass of non-electric bicycles, and this extra mass is additive to the body weight of the rider"

An average mountain bike is 30 lbs. An average e-mtb is about 50 lbs. That's not 2 to 3 times the weight. 

Someone needs to inform the writer how many people are killed by cars every year. Personally, if given the choice, I'd rather have an old guy crash into me with an e-bike rather than a car.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

That bike in the picture is an electic motorcycle, lets not confuse it with a bicycle or even what most would consider an e-bike. The countries listed here have a culture and infrastructure that leans heavily bike commuter. Much different than cities in the USA...not apples to apples. When you introduce motorcycles in with heavy bicycle commuter traffic, mix in inexperience etc., well the results speak for themselves.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Crankout said:


> Seems to me that LBS's need to require some training on the proper handling of them at the time of sale.





leeboh said:


> ^^^ What? Like the car and motorcycle dealers do? Not.


Both the blessing and the curse of "freedom" where we live.

I live near Camp Pendleton. I ride a motorcycle to work. The shop I use to install tires for me is a motorcycle super store and only a few miles from Base. I see Marines in there all the time shopping for brand new 200hp motorcycles. Young Marines come in with a permit(30 min paper test) and buy these bikes all the time and end up off a cliff in the mountains or smashed into a car because there are no laws restricting who can buy or sell such machines.

Personally I think it is a bad idea to give anyone without experience/training the ability to just go out and buy something and ride off without any sort of training. But I really see ZERO potential for laws to ever be created in this country to restrict that, either for motorcycles, high performance sports cars or eBikes.


----------



## ron t (Jun 15, 2018)

howardv said:


> "Electric bicycles are typically two to three times the mass of non-electric bicycles, and this extra mass is additive to the body weight of the rider"
> 
> An average mountain bike is 30 lbs. An average e-mtb is about 50 lbs. That's not 2 to 3 times the weight.
> 
> Someone needs to inform the writer how many people are killed by cars every year. Personally, if given the choice, I'd rather have an old guy crash into me with an e-bike rather than a car.


That site seems to be promoting electric cars. The top 3 links in the menu bar are a clue to their agenda. I doubt they know anything about bikes of any sort.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

leeboh said:


> ^^^ What? Like the car and motorcycle dealers do? Not.


True; good point.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

If I was in my 80s I'd much rather die on an ebike than in a rest home.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

WHALENARD said:


> That bike in the picture is an electic motorcycle, lets not confuse it with a bicycle or even what most would consider an e-bike. The countries listed here have a culture and infrastructure that leans heavily bike commuter. Much different than cities in the USA...not apples to apples. When you introduce motorcycles in with heavy bicycle commuter traffic, mix in inexperience etc., well the results speak for themselves.


You can pedal it, that seems to be a major sticking point with ebikers considering it a bike.


----------



## tahoebeau (May 11, 2014)

WHALENARD said:


> That bike in the picture is an electic motorcycle, lets not confuse it with a bicycle or even what most would consider an e-bike.





sfgiantsfan said:


> You can pedal it, that seems to be a major sticking point with ebikers considering it a bike.


Yup. If it looks more like a bicycle than a motorcycle than it is an ebike. Since there is no other practical way to differentiate the two, that will continue stay the way the two type of motorized vehicles are identified and it will never change. The amount of power an ebike has is irrelevant.


----------

